# Herz



## Dark_Fighter (26. August 2004)

Ich möchte einen Header für eine Seite erstellen und wollte da ein paar Herzen reinmachen. Es ist keine Liebesseite oder so sondern eine Medizinische. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob es irgendwelche Tutorials, Shapes oder Brushes gibt. 
Ein paar Tipps wären auch gut


----------



## Trinity X (27. August 2004)

*anatomisches Herz?*

Hi,

also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, möchtest du den Herzmuskel mit Photoshop darstellen und nicht die "ritz-mich-in-den-Baum" Herzen?

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## Dark_Fighter (27. August 2004)

Naja an sich ist das egal, aber es sollte nicht eklig werden oder so. Das Logo der Seite ist auch ein einfaches Herz, also nicht so wie es im Menschen aussieht, wobei ein echtes auch gut wäre.

Ich hatte es mir so wie auf dieser  Seite vorgestellt. Also mit transprenz und einfach so ein paar Sachenreinmachen und im Hintergrund dann was mit Herzen. Am geilsten wäre ja was mit Cinema 4D oder 3DsMax, aber damit kenn ich mich nicht aus


----------



## ShadowMan (27. August 2004)

Hi du!

Schau dir doch mal das "Eigene Form Werkzeug" an. Dort ist ein Herz bei PS im Grundumfang dabei. Falls es dir nicht ganz zusagt kannst du dieses immerhin als Ausgangsbasis verwenden 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]

P.S. Ich halte solche vielen transparenten Spielereien (vor allem im 3d Bereich) für eine medizinische *seriöse* Seite für unangebracht. Oder ist das ein Arzt für CS-Kiddies die zu viel gezoggt haben?! 

P.P.S. Falls dir Cinema4d zur Verfügung steht, warum auch immer, und du es lernen willst: http://www.der-webdesigner.net


----------



## Dark_Fighter (27. August 2004)

Ja stimmt schon will es auch net so übertreiben wie auf der Seite. Kennt wer ein Tutorial wo gezeigt wir wie man ein 2D Logo mit PS zu einem 3D logo macht? Würde mal gerne testen wie das rüberkommt.


----------



## ShadowMan (27. August 2004)

Schau mal hier in der Tutorialsektion. Da gibts auf jeden Fall eins. Wer suchet, der findet, hm?! 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Dark_Fighter (27. August 2004)

Ich finde nur das hier http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials10901.html , meinst du das? Ich habe ja schon ein Logo vorgegeben und will das 3D machen da sind ja nur so komische Vierecke.

Und das Shape was in PS drin ist ist nicht so toll das Herz hat ne komische Forum auch wenn man es verschiebt. Und ich habe erst einen Brush gefunden der gut aussieht, aber der passt net so zu dem was ich mir vorstelle.


----------



## ShadowMan (27. August 2004)

Nein, das meinte ich eigentlich nicht, da diese Würfel ja nicht 3-dimensional sind, sondern lediglich eine dritte Dimension vorgetäuscht wird.

Aber schau mal hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials65948.html

oder hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials167401.html

So schlimm sortiert sind die Tutoriale hier nun auch wieder nicht, dass diese nicht zu finden wären oder?! *gg*

Viel Spaß damit 

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

